# Chamomile eo



## honor435 (Jun 3, 2009)

i just wondered why i dont hear of anyone using this eo? too exp, doesnt smell good in soap? i mixed with corainder and it is very nice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

For me it is the cost , I infuse OO with chamomile and use that in castile soap. I love the smell of it infusing in the oil. I think  the infusion  adds a wee tiny bit of scent to the soap , but not much.

Kitn


----------



## lsg (Jun 6, 2009)

I think chamomile stinks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

lsg said:
			
		

> I think chamomile stinks.



LOL I really like the scent.

Kitn


----------



## carolynp (Jun 8, 2009)

I use chamomile in my facial toners along with calendula extract and peppermint eo. I also use it in a couple of different soap recipies  like my GENTLE CHAMOMILE face and body bar mmmmmmmm!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

I just got some chamomile FO to try out, I like the scent, it will add to the chamomile infusion for baby soap etc.

Kitn


----------

